# Navigation Error



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Anyone else have an issue with "Navigation Error"? Picked a lady up and when I started the trip, it just said Navigation Error. Trip was running. I looked into the details and she had her destination in. I knew where it was so I just drove her there and ended the trip. Still got paid for it, mileage seemed to match up. Yep, she tipped.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Happened to me a while back and I was on a poop trip with three different destinations. Google maps and some area knowledge saved the day.

Another time, while taking pax to a hotel from the airport, the whole screen froze. Again, Google maps saved the day.

Issues do happen, after all it's just an app.


----------



## WaterTowerTransit (Jan 20, 2018)

I have a Nexus6P and I don't know if it's the phone or Android, but the app crashes to Navigation Error at least once a day. Only way to clear it is a cold reboot. Fortunately, being client/server (or cloud-based, depending on your age) the app will return to where it should be once everything is back up and running. PIA, though, cuz it takes forever for that phone to start up.


----------

